# san pedro del pinatar



## sandjo (Apr 18, 2013)

hi all,
ive finally worked out how to post a new thread !!!!!

joanne and I have just viewed a property to rent for 11 months in san pedro del pinatar, a nice place ( a spacious 3 bed 2 bath for 390 euros a month + utilities ) we are very tempted as its such a nice house. the address is calle Orense just off the n-332, it is very close to aldi and dos mares. 

my question to all you learned folk is, do you know the area and if so, do you think it is a nice area or one to avoid ?

we are here for another 12 days and any input would be appreciated.

many thanks in advance

stewart n joanne


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sandjo said:


> hi all,
> ive finally worked out how to post a new thread !!!!!
> 
> joanne and I have just viewed a property to rent for 11 months in san pedro del pinatar, a nice place ( a spacious 3 bed 2 bath for 390 euros a month + utilities ) we are very tempted as its such a nice house. the address is calle Orense just off the n-332, it is very close to aldi and dos mares.
> ...



I dont know the area, but the price sounds good - altho, is it low for that area?? If so why?? Have you tried to knock em down?? Cos it is a bit of a renters market??? 

More importantly, does the area feel right to you?? Have you taken into account whether you'll need a car, public transport? What are the other properties like??

Do some stalking. Sit outside of it for a while and see if you can come up with a list of "pros and cons" Imagine living there - oh and does it have heating for the winter???

Jo xxx


----------



## sandjo (Apr 18, 2013)

hi jo,
thanks for your quick reply.
you brought up some good points for us to consider, we wont rush into any decision, we're being as cautious as we can. its research research research and then hopefully the right choice.
many thanks 
sandjo :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sandjo said:


> hi jo,
> thanks for your quick reply.
> you brought up some good points for us to consider, we wont rush into any decision, we're being as cautious as we can. its research research research and then hopefully the right choice.
> many thanks
> sandjo :fingerscrossed:


I'm just sorry I cant help you with the area. We have one or two regulars who live over there who may help more when they're next around

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

One thing to note is that 11 month contracts are really history although many people, especially Spanish landlords don't seem to be aware of this. Contracts now should be either 6 or 12 months.


----------



## sandjo (Apr 18, 2013)

thanks for the heads up thrax, i'll remember that when it comes to signing :tea:


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

sandjo said:


> hi all,
> ive finally worked out how to post a new thread !!!!!
> 
> joanne and I have just viewed a property to rent for 11 months in san pedro del pinatar, a nice place ( a spacious 3 bed 2 bath for 390 euros a month + utilities ) we are very tempted as its such a nice house. the address is calle Orense just off the n-332, it is very close to aldi and dos mares.
> ...



Hi both

We live a few miles up the N332 in Punta Prima. We have no detailed knowledge of San Pedro but the price sounds good. Whether it's a good place or not depends on what you are looking for. Lots of places around become very dead outside of the high season - and despite what you might think, it can get distinctly cold in winter - is there any heating?

Probably more importantly, will you have a car? I get the impression that buses in San Pedro are few and far between. Check that out if it's important to you. If there's a tourist information point near you then ask them!

Dos Mares is a nice enough shopping centre but it's not huge and there's little else comparable to it between La Zenia and Cartagena. The city of Murcia has lots more but it's inland, and again I suspect that public transport is limited.

The beach areas are lovely - you're not far from Los Alcazares (on the Mar Menor) - well worth a look and a tapas and a drinky if you can find the time. 

Can't think what else to say right now - but feel free to ask questions!

Steve


----------



## sandjo (Apr 18, 2013)

hi stevec2x,

thank you for your input, you confirmed facts we are discovering, ie : weather, a car, etc...

after more research of the area where the house is, we've decided against it ( a shame as it was a great, cheap property ) but not a great location.

we went to Santander bank today to find out what we need to open an account and we'll be sorting that out tomorrow. the main quest continues, finding a home to rent here in sunny san pedro !!!! wish me luck.

once again thanks for your input

sandjo


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

sandjo said:


> hi stevec2x,
> 
> thank you for your input, you confirmed facts we are discovering, ie : weather, a car, etc...
> 
> ...


OK - I wish you luck!!!!

If cars are an issue, and you have time to explore, I recommend you take a look around Torrevieja. YES! I know there are plenty of people on this site who will slag it off, but if you need an easy introduction to Spain (ie language, public transport and prices) then you really should have a look around here. If you decide to do that, then tell me and I will try to give more help - but ask me before you have a look! If you simply drive along the N332 you will NOT be impressed!

Steve


----------

